# Wo ist der Schatz vergraben und wie kann man ihn finden? (Funktionsuche)



## schatzsucher (16. April 2010)

Hi, ich weiß in etwa wie eine Programmiersprache geht (assembler, basic, ruby,haskell, ocaml, java, c++ ... irgendeine halt). Ich weiß wie sie aufgebaut ist und was man wie wo machen muss, die frage ist was man nun tippen muss. Immer wenn ich irgendetwas nicht wusste wie es hieß habe ich zB in einen Forum gefragt: "wie liest man ein Bild ein", "wie kann man auf einen server zugreifen", "wie kann ich "hello world" ausgeben" etc.. Es gibt zwar eine API aber steht da alles drin? Kennt die jm. auswendig? Wie kann ich das finden wonach ich suche?

Vielleicht habe ich ja irgendwas verpasst aber das ist immer mein größtes Prob. ich weiß nich wie die Fkt dazu heißt. Oder kann man eine Programmiersprache als Fremdsprache ansehen? Gibts da ein Wörterbuch für

würde mich atm für C++ und Java interessieren


----------



## Bismark (16. April 2010)

Ich denk mal das niemand irgenwelche Bücher/Seiten/FAQs oder Programiersprachen komplett auswendig kann. Es ist zwar gut, dass du weisst wie man "Formal" zu programmieren hat. Wenn man eine Programmiersprache, ist es besser.


----------



## sheel (16. April 2010)

Nein,auswendig kann wirklich keiner alles.

Aber...man hätte doch einmal Google bemühen können...

Javas offizielle Referenz: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/

C und C++ unter Windows: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/default.aspx
links unter "Windows Development"

Asm: Welcher?

Gruß

PS: Was hat das mit einem Schatz zu tun? :suspekt:


----------



## Daniel0108 (16. April 2010)

Ja, es gibt aber nicht nur(jetzt besonders auf C++ bezogen) die standart library. sondern auch string, windows.h, usw...
Es gibt ein Buch über Standart C++, dann gibts eins über Windows Programmierung und eins über Dateitypen(zb: String). Also ein Buch für alles kenn ich nicht....
Ich habe ein Buch über generelle C++ Funktionen und eins über Windows Programmierung und eins über DirectX. 
Da gibt es nicht DAS EINE BUCH für ALLE Funktionen 
PS: Der Schatz soll ein Buch für alle Funktionen sein 
Gruß
Daniel0108


----------



## schatzsucher (16. April 2010)

Hi, ich glaube ihr wisst nicht was ich meine oder ich hab es nicht richtig erklärt. und das mit google sagte ich ja indirekt damit dass es eine api dazu gibt.
Es war so gemeint: 
Ich pri,pra,progammierte c++ fröhlich fein und eines Tages sollte es mal was anders sein. Ich möcht etwas neues machen, dass ich bisher noch nicht einmal tat. 
Die Frage ist nun gibt es das schon? 
zB bei "sortieren" könnt ich selber machen oder eine Fkt sort() dafür nehmen die breits implementiert ist.
Die Frage ist nun, ob man die Möglichkeit hat in die andere Richtung zu suchen also nicht von Funktionname zu dem was sie macht sondern von dem Nutzen zur Funktion. bei sort findet es ja noch die api aber bei anderen sind es nur versch. Forenbeiträge.
In der api kann man ewig suchen und weiß nicht 100% ob es das nicht gibt oder ob man es nur noch nicht gefunden hat.


----------



## schatzsucher (16. April 2010)

Beitrag von Daniel0108 hat ich eben noch nicht gelesen. Also doch eine Fremdsprache für die es nur eine Richtung der übersetzung gibt


----------



## sheel (16. April 2010)

Dir wird nicht viel einfallen, das nicht irgendwer schon einmal gemacht hat 

Die Referenzen bringen da tatsächlich weniger, aber es gibt ja noch immer Google und das Forum


----------



## schatzsucher (16. April 2010)

"aber es gibt ja noch immer Google und das Forum"
das hat aber kein standard, man muss ewig suchen, es gibt unterschiedliche Teillösungen die aber nicht unbedingt ein funktionierendes ganzes bilden

nun gut, muss man sich wohl mit dem begnügen oder die Sprache auswendig kennen


----------

